

Wikileaks attack fake? - oomkiller

I was curious to how bad the DDOS of Wikileaks was, so I pulled down the A records for the domain.  I noticed that there were two records.  One of them never loads, and the other IP returns an empty response.  I decided I would use curl to specify the Host: header, and I suddenly saw wikileaks again.  Nothing there though, so it leads me to believe maybe something fake is going on?  Either that or the DDOSers are quite naive (to leave one IP protected).  You can even browse the site, just put 46.51.186.222 wikileaks.org in your hosts file.
======
mfukar
Maybe you should ask this guy [1].

[1] <http://twitter.com/#!/th3j35t3r>

~~~
mariuskempe
Out of interest, did you find him unexpectedly by searching twitter, or in
some other way?

~~~
dtf
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/ecw40/wikileaks_cu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/ecw40/wikileaks_currently_under_a_mass_ddos_attack/c175rmn)

